# Took about 30 years, but finally got my first sailboat



## illanrob (Aug 23, 2015)

I was on my way to sailing in 1984, summer classes Thurs evening Eckerd College St Petersburg, FL. Too many thunderstorms, course cancelled halfway. Moved to the east coast of FL, focused on belly/surf boards now that I have waves. Moved to northern Alabama where Tenn river sailboats never leave their slips.

Retired in 2015 and had money left from the FL 30 yr old home remodel and just bought a Morgan 36 (Nelson Marek) 1983 last week. Started sailing in Oct 2015 Halifax Sailing Ass. took all their classes Sunfish, Capri, Keel Boat (Catalina 25 w/outboard engines) all Halifax River Florida sailing. Only one HSA boat goes to the ocean a Pearson 30, been it it twice in 10 months. So I need my own boat.

The Morgan36 is for the coast, taking lessons when the instructor says it's OK.


----------



## ignat99 (Aug 28, 2016)

Congratulations! 

I like Morgan. We made the crossing of the Atlantic by Morgan 51.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to sainet. Sail on.

Ralph


----------



## Landwalker (Aug 23, 2016)

As someone even newer to the sailing scene than you, allow (or tolerate) me to say welcome! My wife and I are vaguely entertaining (in our very nebulous current sailboat-buying-process) a couple of 30-foot Morgans (one a Morgan 300 Classic, one a "regular" Morgan 30), so if you have any praises (or condemnations) of your Morgan 36, you'll have to let us know. Happy sailing!


----------



## punahougirl84 (May 6, 2015)

Congratulations! Such persistence surely means you've earned a boat and lots of good weather and sailing.


----------



## choppyseas (Jul 14, 2016)

Congrats! Do you feel all the courses you took have been worth the time/energy/money? I'm fairly new to sailing and am looking into some classes.


----------



## Landwalker (Aug 23, 2016)

choppyseas said:


> Congrats! Do you feel all the courses you took have been worth the time/energy/money? I'm fairly new to sailing and am looking into some classes.


I can't speak for Illanrob, but for myself, I definitely thought the ASA 101 course that I took was worthwhile and a good value. My wife and I were 100% new to sailing going in, and it was very helpful for both of us.


----------



## skor9761 (Dec 1, 2016)

Congrats on your new boat, I too, just last year purchased a MNM 36R. Doing a complete overhaul/refit now. What model is your boat? 4,6,R? Keep posting your sailing course progress, and your thoughts on the how the boat handles.


----------



## saxonsailor (Dec 18, 2010)

Landwalker said:


> As someone even newer to the sailing scene than you, allow (or tolerate) me to say welcome! My wife and I are vaguely entertaining (in our very nebulous current sailboat-buying-process) a couple of 30-foot Morgans (one a Morgan 300 Classic, one a "regular" Morgan 30), so if you have any praises (or condemnations) of your Morgan 36, you'll have to let us know. Happy sailing!


I am an owner of an M 300 Classic when finished refurb will be sailing Lake Superior off Wisconsin. due to apparent rarity of the model- I have only known of one other- I am very interested in sharing info on the boat. 
Hope to hear from you as you will see marked interior layout differences between the M30 and M300.
Thanks, saxonsailor--Al


----------

